# Rockrider 8 XC (2008)



## asc09 (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Tagen das Rockrider 8 XC von Decathlon und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Vor allem der Preis ist unschlagbar.
1799.- â¬ fÃ¼r ein Bike mit dieser Ausstattung:




RAHMEN:	Alu DBXL double butted in Sloping-Geometrie. Rahmengewicht 1550 g in GrÃ¶Ãe L. / XL - 21"

FARBE:	weiÃ/schwarz/gelb

GABEL:	Rock Shox Reba Team 100 mm, Pop Lock

UMWERFER:	Shimano XT - FD-M770

SCHALTWERK:	Shimano XTR Carbon, Shadow - RD-M972

SCHALTHEBEL:	Shimano XT - SL-M770

BREMSEN, vorne:	Avid Juicy Carbon 160 mm

BREMSEN, hinten:	Avid Juicy Carbon 160 mm

KURBELGARNITUR:	Shimano XT - FC-M770 / 175 mm / 22-32-44

INNENLAGER:	Shimano XT

KETTE:    	KMC-X9

Laufrad HR:	Mavic Crossmax SLR

Laufrad VR:	Mavic Crossmax SLR

KASSETTE:	Shimano XT, CS-M 770

REIFEN:   	Hutchinson Piranha Tubeless Light 26x2,0

LENKER:  	Rockrider XC, Oversize

GRIFFE:   	Rockrider

VORBAU:  	Rockrider XC, Oversize

STEUERSATZ:	Rockrider / Cane Creek

SATTELSTÃ¼TZE:	Rockrider Comp 29,8 mm, Oversize

SATTEL:  	Fizik Gobi XM, schwarz

PEDALE:  	Xpedo MF-3

GEWICHT:	10,72 kg (GrÃ¶Ãe XL incl. Pedalen)

2. Laufradsatz (incl.)	
Nabe:     	Rockrider
Felge:     	Rigida Flyer SL
Reifen:    	Hutchinson Top speed Kevlar ProTech 700x23
Kassette:  	Sram PG970 / 12-23
Bremsscheibe:  	Avid / 160 mm
Laufradtasche:	Rockrider


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Oktober 2008)

Glückwunsch. Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asc09 (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube schon, dass es sich um einen Kauftipp handelt.

Viele werden die Bikes von Decathlon nicht kennen.

Das 8 XC hat sicherlich das Potential mit anderen Bikes dieser Preisklasse zu konkurrieren.

Weitere Infos:
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/rockrider-8-xc-34968845/




Jaypeare schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## moraa (25. Oktober 2008)

Dann jetzt bitte das Teil fahren, dabei ein paar Bildchen schießen und diese zusammen mit einem Fahrbericht einstellen. Ist informativer und anschaulicher als nur die Teileliste ohne detaillierte Gewichte. 

Und obwohl ich ganz gut sehe, kann ich auf dem aus der Homepage kopierten Bildchen nicht allzu viel erkennen. Bilder daher bitte größer direkt einstellen. Danke.


----------



## asc09 (25. Oktober 2008)

Einen Test des 2007er - 8 XC findet man in der Bike Sport News 04/2007.

Weitere Infos:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=301742

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4053061&postcount=5

Bilder folgen...


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Oktober 2008)

Seit wann arbeitest du schon für Decathlon und was zahlen sie dir für den Blödsinn hier?


----------



## asc09 (25. Oktober 2008)

Weder arbeite ich für DECATHLON, noch bekomme ich etwas für meinen Beitrag.
Bisher bin ich nur Bikes von anderen Herstellern gefahren (siehe Profil).
Ich war nur erstaunt wie gut so ein "Billigbike" funktioniert.
Falls kein Interesse an diesem Beitrag besteht, werde ich ihn hiermit beenden!



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Seit wann arbeitest du schon für Decathlon und was zahlen sie dir für den Blödsinn hier?


----------



## moraa (25. Oktober 2008)

Warum lässt du dich so schnell einschüchtern?

Leider ist ein Thread der quasi ausschließlich aus Infos von der Herstellerhomepage besteht nicht besonders interessant und sieht in der Tat nur nach billiger Werbung aus.

Also auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: Fahren, Bilder machen und entweder hier oder noch besser im XC-Bikes-Bilder-Thread einstellen. Vom Preis ist das Rad sicherlich interessant.


----------



## GlanDas (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich find Decathlon schlichtweg schlecht.
Die Rahmen sind nichts besonderes, der Service Miserabel und die Preise fÃ¼r Reperaturen einfach nur Utopisch. ( Bsp.: Kassettenwechsel  7â¬ !)
An den RÃ¤dern ist nur OEM Ware verbaut, deswegen auch der "attraktive" Preis.

Ein Beispiel fÃ¼r so ein miserables Rad'l ist das Rockrider 8.1 von 2006 

Aber wenn dein's funktioniert und du glÃ¼cklich bist, um so besser !


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Oktober 2008)

War vorhin irgendwie schlecht drauf. Das da oben war unfair und unnötig, Entschuldigung. 

Aber das Ganze wirkt auf den ersten Blick zu sehr wie eine plumpe Werbeaktion.

Zum Bike: Die Ausstattung ist für den Preis sicher gut bis sehr gut. "Unschlagbar" ist er sicher nicht, auch andere Hersteller bieten für 1500-2000 Euro ähnlich gut bestückte Bikes an. Woran Decathlon dringend arbeiten sollte, wenn sie wirklich ernsthaft in den Markt wollen: Die Anmutung bzw. Aufmachung der Bikes. Auf dem Bild kann man zwar nicht viel erkennen, aber ich hatte mir die Rockriders schon mal in natura angeschaut: Grausige Lackierung, wirkt von der Anmutung her trotz guter Ausstattung eher wie Baumarkt.


----------



## moraa (26. Oktober 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> War vorhin irgendwie schlecht drauf. Das da oben war unfair und unnötig, Entschuldigung.



Auch wenns natürlich nicht an mich gerichtet war: Gute Reaktion, gibts selten in Foren auch wenns selbstverständlich sein sollte. Respekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asc09 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mittlerweile ca. 500 km mit dem Bike gefahren.

Technisch ist das Bike in Ordnung, der Posing-Faktor ist, wie bereits in den anderen Themen erwähnt, eher gering.
Der Rahmen macht einen soliden Eindruck, die Pulverbeschichtung ist OK.

Heute wurde an den Mavic-Laufrädern das Lagerspiel neu eingestellt. Wartezeit bei Decathlon in DO-Aplerbeck incl. Einstellung: ca. 30 min. 

Für meine Größe und Gewicht (1,96 m / ca. 100 kg) werde ich folgende Teile austauschen:
Längere Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite, 410 mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS-Rizer

Bilder hier:
http://picasaweb.google.de/ASC09.Mountainbike/Rockrider8XC?authkey=t8k1a1rWU7E#


----------



## moraa (29. Oktober 2008)

Naja, der Rahmen gefällt mir nicht besonders, v.a. die Lackierung am Übergang Oberrohr-Sitzrohr sieht nicht so gut aus. Von der Ausstattung wie schon in der Liste oben zu sehen echt gut. Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze würde ich tauschen, hast du ja auch vor. Und bitte die Plastikblende hinterm Ritzelpacket entfernen!

Wie sieht das Gewicht aus? Wurden die versprochenen 10,7 kg gehalten?


Wenn du nichts dagegen hast:






Ich kanns aber auch wieder entfernen, wenn gewünscht!


----------



## asc09 (29. Oktober 2008)

Wie gesagt, die Pulverbeschichtung ist in Ordnung.

Auf dem Bild (Oberrohr-Sitzrohr) sind Wasserflecken zu erkennen - das Bike wird schließlich auch benutzt. 

Das Bike wurde von mir gewogen: 10,72 kg (Größe XL incl. Pedalen)


----------



## moraa (29. Oktober 2008)

asc09 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Pulverbeschichtung ist in Ordnung.
> 
> Auf dem Bild (Oberrohr-Sitzrohr) sind Wasserflecken zu erkennen - das Bike wird schließlich auch benutzt.
> 
> Das Bike wurde von mir gewogen: 10,72 kg (Größe XL incl. Pedalen)



Soll auch benutzt werden, dafür ist es ja da. Ich meinte auch nicht die Flecken, sondern die Tatsache, dass das schwarz völlig glanzlos ist. Kann aber auch an dem geblitzten Bild liegen, und frisch geputzt ganz anders aussehen.


----------

